# Naughty Charlie went to the bridge 07.10.12



## maggie1951

My lovely Naughty Charlie went to the bridge yesterday very suddenly yesterday at 17.30.
Charlie came into our lifes nearly 5 years ago and never a dull moment with her she had a very bad start to life and we hope we made up for the start.
We took her everywhere with us she loved her caravan holidays and to this day Ray never forgets the first time away with her Ray had to chase her up the frosty field at 05.00 in the morning in just his dressing gown and slippers as Charlie been Charlie she would not come back.


We were hoping to have her one more day but she got worse so i had to call the vet out i could not see my Charlie girl suffer and i stayed with her right to the end just holding her and telling her how much i loved her.

We are still in shock only 4 weeks ago she was running on the beach having a wonderfull time and now at Rainbow bridge.

Charlie was a dog in a million loved by so many i am so glad she came into out lives but not long enough i would have had her 5 Years on 17th November. 
And Christmas won't be the same without her she made Christmas for as she just loved all her Christmas and all her presents and Christmas dinner.

My Ray asked me to add this its from him he wrote this for Charlie.

Naughty Charlie Girl
She made us laugh, Curse and cry.
Now we've had to say Goodbye
RIP

I said to her now Charlie you must be naughty at the bridge don't let me down show the other dogs some of your naughty ways.
Some of the last pictures of her i took.

RIP my sweet girl we loved you so much life will never been the same without your Naughty ways.


----------



## goldensmum

Maggie and Ray, so very sorry for your loss of Charlie, the time we have with them is never enough

I am sure that Charlie is making many new friends at the bridge and causing trouble especially if there are any cats around.


"WHAT MOVES THROUGH US IS A SILENCE, A QUIET SADNESS, A LONGING FOR ONE MORE DAY, ONE MORE WORD, ONE MORE TOUCH

WE MAY NOT UNDERSTAND WHY YOU LEFT THIS EARTH SO SOON, OR WHY YOU LEFT BEFORE WE WERE READY TO SAY GOODBYE

BUT LITTLE BY LITTLE, WE BEGIN TO REMEMBER NOT JUST THAT YOU DIED, BUT THAT YOU LIVED. 

AND THAT YOUR LIFE GAVE US MORE MEMORIES TOO BEAUTIFUL TO FORGET"

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Charlie


----------



## Mac'sdad

They never truly leave us .... they are up ahead ...on point ! paving the way !!!! I think of my bridge boys often and as long as I do...... they are with me always !!!!


----------



## honeysmum

So sorry for your loss Maggie and Ray, as you say Charlie was one in a million and you have a million happy funny memories of your sweet girl.
Run free at the bridge Charlie.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Naughty Charlie was a lovely girl. She was very, very lucky to be yours. We draw strength and courage from our love for them when we let them go and set them free from pain, but what is left afterwards is our own awful agony of missing them. Tears for Charlie will fall like rain this week, but they will still run for years to come when Charlie is in your thoughts, as she often will be. We will understand.

Peace be with you.


----------



## PrincessDi

GoldensGirl said:


> Naughty Charlie was a lovely girl. She was very, very lucky to be yours. We draw strength and courage from our love for them when we let them go and set them free from pain, but what is left afterwards is our own awful agony of missing them. Tears for Charlie will fall like rain this week, but they will still run for years to come when Charlie is in your thoughts, as she often will be. We will understand.
> 
> Peace be with you.


 
Couldn't agree more or say it nearly as well as Goldens Girl! I'm so very sorry for the loss of your beloved Naughty Charlies. It was definitely raining here! I'm so sorry for your heartbreak. I'm going to miss your beautiful, naughty Charlie


----------



## Rainheart

So so sorry for your loss of Charlie... she sounds like a one-of-a-kind girl. RIP Charlie and run free at the bridge.


----------



## magiclover

I'm very sorry Maggie. Losing them is heartbreaking. We will miss hearing about her silly antics but I'm sure she is living it up at the Rainbow Bridge. Sending hugs to you from across the pond.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your sweet Charlie. A beautiful heartfelt tribute to her. I can tell she was very much loved and how much she touched your heart and lives. Charlie will always be with you. 

Godspeed sweet girl.




I'm Still Here 
Friend, please don't mourn for me
I'm still here, though you don't see.
I'm right by your side each night and day
and within your heart I long to stay.

My body is gone but I'm always near.
I'm everything you feel, see or hear.
My spirit is free, but I'll never depart
as long as you keep me alive in your heart.

I'll never wander out of your sight-
I'm the brightest star on a summer night.
I'll never be beyond your reach-
I'm the warm moist sand when you're at the beach.

I'm the colorful leaves when fall comes around
and the pure white snow that blankets the ground.
I'm the beautiful flowers of which you're so fond,
The clear cool water in a quiet pond.

I'm the first bright blossom you'll see in the spring,
The first warm raindrop that April will bring.
I'm the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine,
and you'll see that the face in the moon is mine.

When you start thinking there's no one to love you,
you can talk to me through the Lord above you.
I'll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees,
and you'll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze.

I'm the hot salty tears that flow when you weep
and the beautiful dreams that come while you sleep.
I'm the smile you see on a baby's face.
Just look for me, friend, I'm everyplace! 
Author Unknown


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am so so sorry. Run free naughty, sweet Charlie.


----------



## GoldenMum

I so loved following all your naughty Charlie stories, she will be missed by a lot of us who knew her through you posts. I am so sorry for your loss, sleep softly, you naughty, sweet, sweet girl.


----------



## Ruby'smom

Charlie was such a gorgeous, cheeky, funny oh and ok then sometimes naughty girl but you couldnt help but love her 
she was and always will be such a very special girl
sleep well Charlie
and show them how its done up there at the bridge XX


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

So sorry about your loss of Naughty Charlie. She was a beautiful girl. Run strong and free at the Bridge, Charlie!


----------



## *Laura*

Run free sweet, naughty girl. You are well loved and will be missed by many.


----------



## Lilliam

It is amazing how these wonderful dogs bring us together....those of us who have never met Charlie, never felt her fur, never looked into her eyes other than through a picture are still reading this with tears in our eyes, joined in feeling Charlie's loss.

Sleep gently, beautiful Charlie. You have many friends from many faraway places waiting for you at the bridge. Run like the wind with them, once you find them.


----------



## Ohiomom9977

I'm so sorry! The pain of losing a beloved furry family member is like no other. You are in my prayers!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## coppers-mom

I too am heartbroken that it was Charlies's time to go. I have had so much fun seeing life through her eyes. You sure did make up for her bad beginning!

I'm sure she is showing all of our bridge loves how much fun it is to be truly naughty.

We miss you dearly lovely sweet Charlie. Hugs to you, Ray, Daisy and Blarney Maggie. I know how much your heart hurts right now and so wish I could make it better, but only time will do that.


----------



## HolDaisy

Run free beautiful Charlie. Lovely photos of her, she really was a very special girl who will never be forgotten with her cheeky ways. Charlie and our Daisy are going to cause some right mischief up at the bridge!
You have so many wonderful memories of her and funny stories that I hope in time will help get you through


----------



## maggie1951

We miss her so much the house is so quiet without her i miss her funny howls and blocking doorways so you could not get in but i never got cross with her how could you get cross with her.


----------



## Karen519

*Maggie*



maggie1951 said:


> We miss her so much the house is so quiet without her i miss her funny howls and blocking doorways so you could not get in but i never got cross with her how could you get cross with her.


Maggie: I feel your pain. I am always shocked that even when we have a dog left behind that it seems SO QUIET & LONELY without the one that has crossed to the Rainbow Bridge. Hold tight to Daisy-I'm sure she needs you now, too!!


----------



## GoldenCamper

I'm so very sorry and my heart breaks for you. You showed that girl what life is like caravaning about and more than made up for her previous life. I'm sure she will keep it interesting for our Goldens at the bridge.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

In tears here again, my heart is breaking for you. I am so sorry for your loss. When you walked the walk I found it is not easy to talk the talk. My heart feels your pain, shock and sadness. I know there will be another dogs in our lives but never another your Naughty Charlie, never another my Buddy.
Hugs to you and your family in those incredible hard times.

Run free sweet Charlie, you will be loved and missed forever.


----------



## inge

I am so very, very sorry. I will really miss all the funny stories about your girl!


----------



## twinny41

Lovely, funny, special Charlie you will always hold a special place in my heart. Her memory truly will live on for all time. 
Maggie, write that book. It will be a best seller!!


----------



## cgriffin

Oh no, I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## OutWest

Oh I'm so sad to read this. I'm going to miss Charlie's naughty antics. 

It sounds as if the second half of her life was heaven on earth, with so much love and attention. I hope you'll remember her as running freely on the beach. 

I'm send good thoughts and warm hugs to you and Ray.


----------



## Goldens R Great

I'm so very sorry to read this about Naughty Charlie. I know you're going to miss your sweet and naughty girl so much. Even though she was with you just five years it sounds like she gave you lots and lots of wonderful memories.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so sorry for your loss. 

Run fast, run free Charlie, forever a sweet & naughty girl


----------



## coppers-mom

Naughty Charlie was one of my first friends on GRF.

I love the picture of her and the pooh bear. She is sooooo intent on gnawing him to pieces.


----------



## davebeech

Rest In Peace Charlie girl, you will be missed by so many of us

Thanks to you Maggie and Ray, Charlie had Great life with you guys .......... the BEST

Thinking of you


----------



## vrmueller

I find it a true inspiration that you were able to have had such a special naughty girl in your lives. I have one of those naughty girls & it isn't easy. I know your life with Charlie wasn't boring & she gave you so many memories. My deepest condolences to you & your husband. Run like the wind you naughty little girl.


----------



## maggie1951

Thanks everyone for your kind words about Naughty Charlie as some of you know Pooh bear was her favorite toy its been everywhere with us and on holiday.
And today and last night i have been cuddling Pooh bear i feel i am close to Charlie when i cuddle him.
Miss my lovely girl so much it hurts


----------



## Lynlegs

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm afraid I've only just caught up, but my heart goes out to you.

Take care,
Lyn


----------



## PrincessDi

I know how you feel, when you hug Charlie's Pooh Bear. Our Golda had a special Teddybear squicky toy that he took with him everywhere. When we lost him, we put it in a recloseable bag. For years when I took it out and hugged it, I could still smell his sweet scent. I've cried tears for you and Charlie. I'm so sorry for your heartbreak! Thinking of you, Ray, Daisy and Blarney at this sad, sad time.


----------



## ms_summer

I'm so sorry. RIP Charlie!


----------



## maggie1951

PrincessDi said:


> I know how you feel, when you hug Charlie's Pooh Bear. Our Golda had a special Teddybear squicky toy that he took with him everywhere. When we lost him, we put it in a recloseable bag. For years when I took it out and hugged it, I could still smell his sweet scent. I've cried tears for you and Charlie. I'm so sorry for your heartbreak! Thinking of you, Ray, Daisy and Blarney at this sad, sad time.


Thanks poor Daisy does not know whats going on but the vet yesterday said let then come and see Charlie after she was PTS they can then grieve for her as well.


----------



## PrincessDi

maggie1951 said:


> Thanks poor Daisy does not know whats going on but the vet yesterday said let then come and see Charlie after she was PTS they can then grieve for her as well.


Maggie, Did Daisy and Blarney see Charlie? It's hard no matter which way you do it. We did it both ways, coming home alone without Golda to Max and Di. When we put Di to sleep, Max was on the other side of her. It stinks no matter which way. Max wouldn't eat much of anything for a month. Almost lost him too. Actually, Trippet (canned tripe) saved his life! Will keep all of you in our thoughts to get thru this awful time.


----------



## HolDaisy

That's such a lovely photo of Charlie with her bear. We still hug Daisy's favourite duck when we're sad, it's a comfort to have something of hers that she loved.

Hope the other dogs are doing okay, I bet they're so sad  it really is horrible isnt it


----------



## Finn's Fan

Maggie and Ray, you both gave sweet Charlie the best years of her life, for which she is no doubt grateful. I am so very sorry that your naughty girl got her angel wings. Rest easy knowing she is among a lovely pack of angel pups, all of whom are eagerly awaiting their reunions with their special people. You will have yours when the time is right, and in the meantime, know that she is not far away.


----------



## maggie1951

PrincessDi said:


> Maggie, Did Daisy and Blarney see Charlie? It's hard no matter which way you do it. We did it both ways, coming home alone without Golda to Max and Di. When we put Di to sleep, Max was on the other side of her. It stinks no matter which way. Max wouldn't eat much of anything for a month. Almost lost him too. Actually, Trippet (canned tripe) saved his life! Will keep all of you in our thoughts to get thru this awful time.


 
They did saw her just before and then when she had been PTS and i was with her all the time kissing and hugging her telling her how much i loved her.
I owed it to her to be with her at the end but i broke my heart.


----------



## fostermom

I am so very sorry for your loss. She was obviously a very loved girl.


----------



## maggie1951

fostermom said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss. She was obviously a very loved girl.


She was very loved and everyone that met Charlie fell in love with her.


----------



## love never dies

Charlie was one in a million - I am sorry for your loss.

_Do not stand by my grave and weep_
_I am not there, I do not sleep._
_I am the thousand winds that blow,_
_I am the diamond glint on snow._
_I am the sunlight on ripened grain,_
_I am the gentle autumn rain._
_When you awaken in the morning hush,_
_I am the swift uplifting rush_
_Of quiet birds in circled flight._
_I am the star that shines at night._
_Do not stand by my grave and cry,_
_I am not there, I did not die …_


----------



## Karen519

*Maggie*



maggie1951 said:


> She was very loved and everyone that met Charlie fell in love with her.


MAGGIE: Even those of us who never met Charlie, but got to know her through your posts and stories, loved her!


----------



## PrincessDi

Maggie, how are Daisy and Blarney doing? They grieve just like we do!


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so glad that you were able to take her on the caravan trip a few weeks ago. So good to know that she was well enough to be able to enjoy it. Those memories are pure treasure! Hugs to you!


----------



## BeauShel

Maggie,

I havent stopped thinking of you and Charlie since I read yesterday about her passing away. My heart just breaks for you and Ray. All the fun trips and funny stories used to make me laugh so hard. I wish I could have come across the pond to met all of you. We may not have met Charlie in person but all those stories make me feel like I knew her. She was such a fun dog and lived life to the fullest. 

May all those happy times help to heal some of your pain.
Hugs to you, Ray, Daisy & Blarney


----------



## cubbysan

Hugs, so sorry.


----------



## my4goldens

I am so very sorry, rest in peace, sweet girl.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Sweet Charley...RIP you beautiful girl!


----------



## OutWest

Came back to say that Naughty Charlie lives on in different ways. My Tucker is often quite mischievous, and I always tell him he's being "naughty." he likes to grab things and do a naughty dance and prance around the room to get my attention. I think forevermore that dance of his will remind me of how special it is to have a mischievous Golden in the house...and how sweet and wonderful yours was.


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry for your loss of Charlie. She will live in your heart forever! RIP sweet Charlie!!


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

GoldensGirl said:


> Naughty Charlie was a lovely girl. She was very, very lucky to be yours. We draw strength and courage from our love for them when we let them go and set them free from pain, but what is left afterwards is our own awful agony of missing them. Tears for Charlie will fall like rain this week, but they will still run for years to come when Charlie is in your thoughts, as she often will be. We will understand.
> 
> Peace be with you.


Beautifully said...I echo your words with tears falling.

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Charlie. Many of us share your pain and know all too well how your hearts ache at this time. May your memories comfort you and light your path.


----------



## maggie1951

PrincessDi said:


> Maggie, how are Daisy and Blarney doing? They grieve just like we do!


Daisy has taken it quite bad its the second friend she has lost


----------



## maggie1951

The place is so empty without Charlie i miss her so much i just keep hugging pooh bear.


----------



## maggie1951

When they were in the front garden if Daisy wanted to come in Charlie would come to the door and bark for her to be let in.
Daisy was out there this morning i had to keep looking out the window to see if you wanted to come in as she does not bark to be let in.
Nothing was to much trouble for Charlie because of her back and wonky legs she struggled with stairs and Ray made a special step for her for the caravan.
And when we went anywhere we always had to think will this be ok for Charlie.


----------



## PrincessDi

Thinking of you this morning. I'm so sorry for this agony that your heart is feeling.


----------



## Karen519

*Maggie*



maggie1951 said:


> When they were in the front garden if Daisy wanted to come in Charlie would come to the door and bark for her to be let in.
> Daisy was out there this morning i had to keep looking out the window to see if you wanted to come in as she does not bark to be let in.
> Nothing was to much trouble for Charlie because of her back and wonky legs she struggled with stairs and Ray made a special step for her for the caravan.
> And when we went anywhere we always had to think will this be ok for Charlie.


MAGGIE:

My heart breaks for you, Daisy, Barney and Ray!! When you have more than one dog the one or ones left behind MISS THEM so much.


----------



## maggie1951

Karen519 said:


> MAGGIE:
> 
> My heart breaks for you, Daisy, Barney and Ray!! When you have more than one dog the one or ones left behind MISS THEM so much.


I remember only to well when we lost Sadie poor Daisy just didn't know what to do without as Daisy used to think of Sadie as her mum as Daisy was only 1 year old then.


----------



## maggie1951

PrincessDi said:


> Thinking of you this morning. I'm so sorry for this agony that your heart is feeling.


Thanks even my Ray said i did not realise how much i loved Charlie as Charlie was my dog and Daisy is Rays dog.
He was saying all the naughty things she used to do when he had her out walking.
And yes my heart is aching so much.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Most of us know all too well the hurt you are feeling. Sending positive thoughts across the pond....


Sent from my iPod touch using PetGuide


----------



## maggie1951

fozziesmom said:


> Most of us know all too well the hurt you are feeling. Sending positive thoughts across the pond....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using PetGuide


Thanks its times like this that i am so glad this site is here as people understand how i feel.


----------



## maggie1951

*Poem*

I do some dog walking for Cinnamon trust and this poem was in there brochure and i though how true i would not have wanted Charlie any other way (NAUGHTY) and funny. 


Reflections

TREASURE each moment, don’t be cross
When you find one glove and the other is lost
When the face gazing up at you seems to say
Now where did I put that yesterday ?

DON’T be cross when the day is done
And she wants to play and have some fun
When she finds her ball and as a treat
Lays it before your aching feet.

DON’T be cross when its pouring with rain
And she wants to go out in the garden again
When the muddy paws leave an endless track
From the front hall door to the kitchen mat.

DON’T be cross when your favourite shrub
Spends most of its time outside the tub
When the lawn resembles a putting green
Full of more holes than you’ve ever seen.

TREASURE each moment make them last
For the time will come when they’re over and past
When the soft brown eyes are laid to rest
Remember she tried to do her best.

TREASURE each moment deep in your heart
For when the time comes and you have to part
You will know for certain that come what may
You wouldn’t have changed a single day.

BE grateful and happy for all you’ve shared
Content that she knew you really cared
Treasure each moment and all that’s gone
Then repeat it again with another one.


----------



## HolDaisy

That's such a beautiful poem, thank you for sharing it.
Thinking of you, I know how much you must be missing Charlie. No matter how many other dogs you've got you still miss ones presence so very much dont you 
Give Daisy a big hug from us, she must be lost without her best friend. Eddie our gsd still misses Daisy even now.


----------



## Laurie

Thinking of you today........

What a beautiful poem.....more tears. Makes me want to go home and give Reno the biggest hug ever.


----------



## maggie1951

HolDaisy said:


> That's such a beautiful poem, thank you for sharing it.
> Thinking of you, I know how much you must be missing Charlie. No matter how many other dogs you've got you still miss ones presence so very much dont you
> Give Daisy a big hug from us, she must be lost without her best friend. Eddie our gsd still misses Daisy even now.


 
You sure do its strange getting in the front door she always laid right behind it and would she move :no: it was a work of art to get in and she did the same in the caravan i miss her so much and my poor little Daisy is as well.


----------



## maggie1951

Laurie said:


> Thinking of you today........
> 
> What a beautiful poem.....more tears. Makes me want to go home and give Reno the biggest hug ever.


Thanks Laurie its the shock still its horrible when i wake up and she is not there


----------



## Wimbles

Maggie, you know you, Ray, Daisy and Blarney are in my thoughts. What a heart wrenching poem, but so true. A very fitting tribute to Charlie girl. 

Thank you for reminding me NEVER to take my boys being here for granted,EVER! Off to give them both a hug and tummy tickle and sending the same to Daisy and Blarney xx


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Okay, that was just beautiful, and oh, so true! Now the tears are flowing again...


----------



## maggie1951

Wimbles said:


> Maggie, you know you, Ray, Daisy and Blarney are in my thoughts. What a heart wrenching poem, but so true. A very fitting tribute to Charlie girl.
> 
> Thank you for reminding me NEVER to take my boys being here for granted,EVER! Off to give them both a hug and tummy tickle and sending the same to Daisy and Blarney xx


 
Thanks poor Daisy is really missing Charlie i just wish Charlie was here with us now its so very hard just wish we could have had her a few more years


----------



## maggie1951

Poor Daisy tonight she heard Ray come home in the car and she went running out there she thought Ray had brought Charlie back it broke my heart to see her like that and when there was no Charlie she looked at me as much to say when is Charlie coming back


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Awww poor Daisy..she just doesn't understand..


----------



## HolDaisy

Oh that's just heartbreaking  I know the look you mean aswell, when we lost Daisy the other dogs were waiting for her and she wasn't in the car with us  it's so sad to see them upset.

It'll take Daisy a while to adjust but she will in time, just give her lots of extra fuss (which i'm sure you're already doing). We know how you're feeling, try and stay strong and take it a day at a time.


----------



## maggie1951

HolDaisy said:


> Oh that's just heartbreaking  I know the look you mean aswell, when we lost Daisy the other dogs were waiting for her and she wasn't in the car with us  it's so sad to see them upset.
> 
> It'll take Daisy a while to adjust but she will in time, just give her lots of extra fuss (which i'm sure you're already doing). We know how you're feeling, try and stay strong and take it a day at a time.


I have been giving her lots of cuddles and playing with her but you can see that sad look in her face bless her.


----------



## sharlin

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## twinny41

We will all continue to talk about and remember Charlie and the funny things she did. She was such a character. Rays little poem was so appropriate. Making you curse with her stubbornness! That is just so true but somewhere along the way though she wormed herself into your hearts (and mine) and there she will stay eternally.


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm so sorry


----------



## maggie1951

sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love
> _Aloha Nui Loa_


Thanks Steve i loved that girl so much


----------



## maggie1951

twinny41 said:


> We will all continue to talk about and remember Charlie and the funny things she did. She was such a character. Rays little poem was so appropriate. Making you curse with her stubbornness! That is just so true but somewhere along the way though she wormed herself into your hearts (and mine) and there she will stay eternally.


She sure did Patsy you could not help but love her and her funny ways and funny howls.
And she will stay in my heart eternally as well just why did she have to go to the bridge so soon.


----------



## PrincessDi

I remember the looks too. When we left with Golda and came home without him, it took Di and Max 6 months before they weren't looking for him any more. We all loved your girl and the devotion that you had for each other. Such a sad time indeed!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am so sorry. I'm sure Naughty Charlie is up there at the Bridge with our other forum Bridge pups, looking down and soon she will send you a sign that all is well with her at the Bridge. RIP Naughty Charlie. I'll miss your Mom's recounts of your escapades.


----------



## amy22

Maggie & Ray, I am so very sorry for your loss. RIP Sweet Naught Girl.....


----------



## Jushing

so sorry for your loss. RIP Charlie


----------



## Sydney's Mom

I'm so sorry to hear this. Best wishes to you at this hard time.


----------



## maggie1951

Just been in the garden cutting up logs thats one job Charlie loved i missed telling her off for running away with the logs loved that girl so much.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

She really was a naughty girl, wasn't she? What a great picture!


----------



## Molly's Mum

Awww, Maggie I've just seen this. So, so sorry to hear that Charlie has gone, that was so very quick. I send hugs and hope that Charlie is being her naughty Charlie self at the bridge. Hugs to you all xx


----------



## maggie1951

Molly's Mum said:


> Awww, Maggie I've just seen this. So, so sorry to hear that Charlie has gone, that was so very quick. I send hugs and hope that Charlie is being her naughty Charlie self at the bridge. Hugs to you all xx


 
Thanks it was quick thats what is so hard the house is not the same without her


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you these days looking for the right words to write but have never come to any good, just crying. I still can't believe that she's gone. Hugs.


----------



## HolDaisy

Love that photo of her lying amongst the logs, you really have got some fantastic pics of her that capture her personality. Hope you're doing okay today


----------



## maggie1951

Like you with your lovely Daisy i am finding very hard.

Of a night time when we went to bed i have always given my dogs dog chocolates they always had 4 each and now so very hard just get 8 out.

And when the vet came on Sunday to send her to the bridge i said can i just give her 4 chocolates like she always had before she went to sleep.


----------



## Laurie

maggie1951 said:


> Like you with your lovely Daisy i am finding very hard.
> 
> Of a night time when we went to bed i have always given my dogs dog chocolates they always had 4 each and now so very hard just get 8 out.
> 
> And when the vet came on Sunday to send her to the bridge i said can i just give her 4 chocolates like she always had before she went to sleep.


This made me cry.....


----------



## maggie1951

Laurie said:


> This made me cry.....


And bless her she had them she would never let me down.


----------



## coppers-mom

That picture of Charlie "sawing logs" in the log pile is adorable!
What a character.


----------



## HolDaisy

maggie1951 said:


> And bless her she had them she would never let me down.


Aw bless her  

It's the little things like you giving them a dog chocolate before bed when they're gone that takes a while to get used to. Hope Daisy and Blarney are doing okay aswell.


----------



## twinny41

maggie1951 said:


> Like you with your lovely Daisy i am finding very hard.
> 
> Of a night time when we went to bed i have always given my dogs dog chocolates they always had 4 each and now so very hard just get 8 out.
> 
> And when the vet came on Sunday to send her to the bridge i said can i just give her 4 chocolates like she always had before she went to sleep.


Aw thats truly heart wrenching. Made me cry too (again). Maggie, did she get the 4 chocs?

Just read the next post and saw she did. Bless her!


----------



## maggie1951

twinny41 said:


> Aw thats truly heart wrenching. Made me cry too (again). Maggie, did she get the 4 chocs?
> 
> Just read the next post and saw she did. Bless her!


Patsy it broke my heart but just wanted it to be normal for her.


----------



## twinny41

maggie1951 said:


> Patsy it broke my heart but just wanted it to be normal for her.


Yeah, I know. It's what we do for them isnt it? Still really pulls at my heart strings though x x


----------



## maggie1951

twinny41 said:


> Yeah, I know. It's what we do for them isnt it? Still really pulls at my heart strings though x x


 
Patsy i am missing her so much and can't stop crying and keep giving pooh bear a cuddle as she loved him so much like i loved her so much i hate life at times.


----------



## Karen519

*Charlie*

Love the picture of Charlie laying with the logs-what a CHARACTER!!
What you said about Charlie and the chocolates made me cry!
WE give Tucker and Tonka two cheesie treats each, before bedtime. They'd be happier at your house!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Maggie-I'm thinking of you today. I know how hard it is. Charlie was lucky to have you...


----------



## maggie1951

Karen519 said:


> Love the picture of Charlie laying with the logs-what a CHARACTER!!
> What you said about Charlie and the chocolates made me cry!
> WE give Tucker and Tonka two cheesie treats each, before bedtime. They'd be happier at your house!


Karen it was so hard and this pic i am about to post just about done me in it was the way she looked at me just look at the eyes just before the chocolates and the vet came it was the 2nd to last photo


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, what a beautiful girl she was....


----------



## maggie1951

fozziesmom said:


> Aww, what a beautiful girl she was....


And i sure know you understand


----------



## CarlosW9FE

I am so very sorry for your loss of naughty Charlie. Our prayers go with you and your family. She will be missed by many of the GRF family. Rest in Peace sweet girl.


----------



## maggie1951

wd9t said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss of naughty Charlie. Our prayers go with you and your family. She will be missed by many of the GRF family. Rest in Peace sweet girl.


 
Thanks i am just so glad so many people from GRF loved her my Ray was very touched when he saw all the posts from all over the world he does not go on the PC so i showed them to him.


----------



## maggie1951

Buddy's mom forever said:


> In tears here again, my heart is breaking for you. I am so sorry for your loss. When you walked the walk I found it is not easy to talk the talk. My heart feels your pain, shock and sadness. I know there will be another dogs in our lives but never another your Naughty Charlie, never another my Buddy.
> Hugs to you and your family in those incredible hard times.
> 
> Run free sweet Charlie, you will be loved and missed forever.


I have had dogs all my life and all rescue but there will never be another Naughty Charlie girl we just never knew what was going to happen next with her.


----------



## maggie1951

This time last week my lovely Naughty Charlie girl was with me oh how i miss her


----------



## *Laura*

We all miss your sweet, funny girl. She was so special. That last picture you posted was so beautiful. What a sad week for you ..hugs


----------



## maggie1951

*Laura* said:


> We all miss your sweet, funny girl. She was so special. That last picture you posted was so beautiful. What a sad week for you ..hugs


Thanks how i miss her its just so quiet i know i still have Daisy and Blarney but its just so quiet with out Charlie girl


----------



## Finn's Fan

Maggie, in that second to last photo of your Charlie girl, she seems to be saying "I know it's time and it's okay, Mum, I'm ready". Truly she does. Such a great depth of emotion and understanding in that look she's giving you. I'm sorry that missing her is so hard. When my Cody left this earth, I swear I didn't breathe for six months, only sobbed. Hugs to you and the rest of your family, canine and human alike.


----------



## PrincessDi

Everyone loved sweet and naughty Charlie! Really, she wasn't so naughty, just full of life and fun. What makes the hole even bigger, is knowing that you'll never meet another like your girl.


----------



## maggie1951

Thanks everyone for been so kind i just love this forum.
And its a week today we had to say Goodbye to Charlie my heart is truely broken.
I have not been out since we lost her but today i said to Ray lets go to Charlie's favorite pub she loved it had a stream running through it and she loved and been Charlie made everyone Laugh.


----------



## Karen519

*Maggie*

Maggie

Praying for you, Ray, Blarney and Daisy!
We all loved Naughty Charlie!!
The pictures are SO SPECIAL!!


----------



## maggiesmommy

I just saw this...so sorry for your loss...I loved reading about all of Charlie's mischief. She will be missed.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am reading your posts and thinking how time is divided, the time before and the time after. Tonight I was sorting some old bills, and even 17 months later no matter what's on the bill as soon as I see the date, first though is my Buddy was still with me when I got that bill. Hugs to you, I know how hard is especially those first couple months.


----------



## maggie1951

Thanks it was so hard yesterday i just spent the day crying and thinking this time last week she was with me.
And i had a call from the pet crematoriuum last night and asked as it was a bit late was it ok to bring Charlie home.
It was nice to think Charlie is back with me again.


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw those photos of Charlie in the little stream are just lovely, she was such a beautiful girl - one of a kind! You were so lucky to have her in your life, and she was so very lucky to have found such a loving home. It really is so difficult, those early days and weeks are horrible  time will help to ease your pain a little, just hang in there and take it a day at a time.


----------



## goldensmum

Maggie, have been thinking of you all - it's always such a relief when they come home for the final time, back safe in the arms of those who love them


----------



## maggie1951

goldensmum said:


> Maggie, have been thinking of you all - it's always such a relief when they come home for the final time, back safe in the arms of those who love them


Thanks Jan i miss her naughty ways so much the pain of missing her is killing me.
But yes a relief Charlie is home with us again thats got me crying again OMG she sure stole my heart and left a very very big hole.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Charlie Girl is in your heart and always will be. I am glad she is back home. It is so hard Maggie, take care of yourself. ((HUGS))


----------



## Karen519

*Maggie*

Maggie

I am so glad that your Charlie Girl is home with you!!


----------



## amy22

I'm so glad Charlie is back home with you. It helped me..just a little bit. Hugs to you sweetie.


----------



## Karen519

*Maggie*



maggie1951 said:


> Thanks Jan i miss her naughty ways so much the pain of missing her is killing me.
> But yes a relief Charlie is home with us again thats got me crying again OMG she sure stole my heart and left a very very big hole.


Maggie

I am SO SORRY! Glad Charlie is back home with you, as my Munchkin, Gizmo, Smooch and Snobear are! How are Daisy and Blarney doing?


----------



## PrincessDi

Thinking of you, Ray, Blarney and Daisy. Glad you have your girl back with you. It is also bittersweet when they are back too. I know this is such a terribly painful time for you. Keeping you all in our thoughts.


----------



## maggie1951

Karen519 said:


> Maggie
> 
> I am SO SORRY! Glad Charlie is back home with you, as my Munchkin, Gizmo, Smooch and Snobear are! How are Daisy and Blarney doing?


Thanks Karen Daisy is so sad just don't know what to do for her Blarney never loved Charlie as much as Daisy did as Charlie told him off a couple of times.


----------



## maggie1951

PrincessDi said:


> Thinking of you, Ray, Blarney and Daisy. Glad you have your girl back with you. It is also bittersweet when they are back too. I know this is such a terribly painful time for you. Keeping you all in our thoughts.


 
Thanks it is hard just been looking at some photos of her as i am having a portrait done of her and i could rememder the photos like they were yesterday but i had a job finding ones where she was not upside down.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you. Glad that you have Charlie back with you, it's so difficult but at least she is back with her loving family. Give Daisy a big hug from us too.


----------



## Karen519

*Maggie*

Hold on tight to Daisy-you and she can support one another.


----------



## maggie1951

Karen519 said:


> Hold on tight to Daisy-you and she can support one another.


I do try Karen she was a bit happier the other day when her friend Ollie had game with her in Ollies garden.

And just found this photo of Charlie it made me smile


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, Maggie--I love that picture! I think she had more toys than Fozzie, and I didn't think that was possible!


----------



## coppers-mom

It's been almost 2 years since I lost Copper.
I remember how crusted my keyboard was with tears for many, many months.

It gets easier, but it sure is hard to lose those cherished friends. Take solace in the fact that you gave Charlie a wonderful, wonderful life and made up for anyting thawt might have come before.


----------



## maggie1951

coppers-mom said:


> It's been almost 2 years since I lost Copper.
> I remember how crusted my keyboard was with tears for many, many months.
> 
> It gets easier, but it sure is hard to lose those cherished friends. Take solace in the fact that you gave Charlie a wonderful, wonderful life and made up for anyting thawt might have come before.


Charlie was very special to me as she did have a bit of brain damage but thats what made her so funny and that silly grin and Roo Roo as we used to say she didn't howl like normal dogs she would tilt her back like this photo and Roo Roo.
My vet said when we first got her she had been badly beaten or hit by a car and she had scars all over her back as well and her wonky legs.
She had to have a few teeth out because of this when we first got her
I was just so sorry for her and just tried to make things good for her and she gave me so much back and more in return hence why i miss my Charlie so much.


----------



## OutWest

maggie1951 said:


> Charlie was very special to me as she did have a bit of brain damage but thats what made her so funny and that silly grin and Roo Roo as we used to say she didn't howl like normal dogs she would tilt her back like this photo and Roo Roo.
> My vet said when we first got her she had been badly beaten or hit by a car and she had scars all over her back as well and her wonky legs.
> She had to have a few teeth out because of this when we first got her
> I was just so sorry for her and just tried to make things good for her and she gave me so much back and more in return hence why i miss my Charlie so much.


It makes happy to know that you gave Charlie so much love and pampering in the second half of her life.


----------



## Karen519

*Maggie*

Maggie

The picture of Charlie with all the toys makes me smile ear to ear!! I do believe Charlie had more toys than Munchkin, Gizmo, Snobear and Smooch combined!
IT DOES my heart good that you and Charlie found one another and that you gave her a wonderful life, full of love and good times!! As I've said before, I am drawn to the neediest dogs!! Copper (Coppers Mom) had a hard life before he was adopted by Teresa, too!!


----------



## maggie1951

Karen519 said:


> Maggie
> 
> The picture of Charlie with all the toys makes me smile ear to ear!! I do believe Charlie had more toys than Munchkin, Gizmo, Snobear and Smooch combined!
> IT DOES my heart good that you and Charlie found one another and that you gave her a wonderful life, full of love and good times!! As I've said before, I am drawn to the neediest dogs!! Copper (Coppers Mom) had a hard life before he was adopted by Teresa, too!!


Thanks Karen i am glad that Charlie came to me as well she had such funny ways if she had gone to someone that had never had a dog before as Charlie was a challange but lovely and Teresa gave Copper a lovely home as well.


----------



## PrincessDi

I didn't realize that your girl went thru such a terrible life before you gave her forever home! Rescues are really so immeasurably special. I'm so glad that she found her way to your heart!


----------



## maggie1951

PrincessDi said:


> I didn't realize that your girl went thru such a terrible life before you gave her forever home! Rescues are really so immeasurably special. I'm so glad that she found her way to your heart!


 
Thanks she had a hard life picked up on the streets of Cork Ireland
Before and after pics she turned out a lovely funny dog got the pics wrong way round :uhoh:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Maggie, you did great with your girl. She couldn't have better life with anyone else, so much loved and cared for. Charlie was lucky to have you in her life. I know it hurts a lot not having her around, hugs.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Charlie's luck turned from horrible to wonderful on the day you brought her home. She is watching over you now, as only a well loved Golden can do. 

Peace be with you.


----------



## maggie1951

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Maggie, you did great with your girl. She couldn't have better life with anyone else, so much loved and cared for. Charlie was lucky to have you in her life. I know it hurts a lot not having her around, hugs.


Your so right i miss her so much i can't believe it will be 2 weeks tomorrow Charlie went to the bridge


----------



## maggie1951

maggie1951 said:


> Your so right i miss her so much i can't believe it will be 2 weeks tomorrow Charlie went to the bridge


Today has been so hard still cannot believe my Charlie has gone to the bridge miss her more each day.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a great picture of Charlie! It is so hard-they are such a presence in our lives and then they are gone... Hugs from across the pond.


Sent from my iPod touch using PetGuide


----------



## maggie1951

*Charlie*

i have been looking through Charlie's photos and most of them are upside down i have never known a dog lay on its back as much as my Charlie girl
And as she only had one eye tooth her lip always got caught up like in the picture.
Loved my girl so much.


----------



## OutWest

I love all these funny pictures of Charlie! What a funny goofy girl she was.


----------



## Karen519

*Charlie*

That picture of Charlie is PRICELESS, MAGGIE!!
You need to have it framed.
Charlie ALWAYS makes me smile! What a Charmer!!


----------



## maggie1951

Karen519 said:


> That picture of Charlie is PRICELESS, MAGGIE!!
> You need to have it framed.
> Charlie ALWAYS makes me smile! What a Charmer!!


Thanks Karen i have and it makes me smile


----------



## PrincessDi

I love that picture of Charlie too! Your girl sure did know how to wrap herself around everyone's heart!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Maggie, it is so hard to deal with the sorrow of losing a much loved pup, but I hope that going through your photos of your silly upside-down-dog has brought some smiles.


----------



## maggie1951

PrincessDi said:


> I love that picture of Charlie too! Your girl sure did know how to wrap herself around everyone's heart!


 
She sure did even when we were out she would just go up to people and lean on them and look up at them for a fuss


----------



## maggie1951

*Pooh bear and duckie*

As most of you know Charlie loved her pooh bear and her other favorite was Duckie they always went on holidays with Charlie and he came with Charlie from the pearson that fostered Charlie he did have stuffing then but Daisy de-stuffed him.(madam)

Duckie was in the caravan but we picked the caravan up the other day now pooh bear and Duckie are home with me.


----------



## maggie1951

maggie1951 said:


> As most of you know Charlie loved her pooh bear and her other favorite was Duckie they always went on holidays with Charlie and he came with Charlie from the pearson that fostered Charlie he did have stuffing then but Daisy de-stuffed him.(madam)
> 
> Duckie was in the caravan but we picked the caravan up the other day now pooh bear and Duckie are home with me.


I did the post but forgot the pics 

And my lovely girl has been at the bridge 3 weeks today and still miss her so much i love Daisy and Blarney but really miss my naughty charlie girl.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, Maggie, I am so sorry. It hardly seems like it's been three weeks. Hopefully Charlie is keeping all our other furbabies entertained at the Bridge with her antics.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Do you sleep with Charlies Pooh? I remember sleeping with Bob's favorite stuffy, it smelled like him and was so comforting for me.

Hugs for you Maggie!


----------



## maggie1951

Bob Dylan said:


> Do you sleep with Charlies Pooh? I remember sleeping with Bob's favorite stuffy, it smelled like him and was so comforting for me.
> 
> Hugs for you Maggie!


 
No i have to leave him in the spare bedroom just in case Daisy or Blarney do any damage to him as Blarney sleeps on our bed with us and Daisy gets on the bed in the morning.
But every day i sniff him and cuddle him.


----------

